
A Brief History of JavaScript - tosh
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aX3ZABCdC38
======
ralfn
A much better video about the same topic:

[https://www.destroyallsoftware.com/talks/the-birth-and-
death...](https://www.destroyallsoftware.com/talks/the-birth-and-death-of-
javascript)

